# Rule of thirds grid



## WhyNotMe (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, sorry if this has been discussed before, I didnt find anything on it though, but is it possible to get a rule of thirds grid built into my camera, so when looking through the viewfinder I have some basic guidelines. I have a nikon d60. I have heard of kateyez but they do not have rule of thirds for the nikon d60, also that is more then i want to spend for something that I don't actually need.

Any ideas or product information would be great. Thanks!


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 1, 2009)

make it out of thin wire? 
but your better guessing
On my 450D when in live view mode, it has the grid 
but i rather guess, and dont always use RoT, Break the rules once in a while


----------



## TJ K (Oct 1, 2009)

You could just use the built in grid in the viewfinder. Just go into the menus and look for it. I don't have my camera with me right now so I couldn't tell you the exact menu. GL


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 1, 2009)

If the ground glass focusing screen in your camera comes out you can scribe what ever guide lines you would like to have in pencil. If you later decide to remove them simply wash with warm soapy water. If your camera does not have a removable ground glass screen then you may not be able to add one easily, at least as far as I've seen...

- Randy


----------



## KmH (Oct 1, 2009)

TJ K said:


> You could just use the built in grid in the viewfinder. Just go into the menus and look for it. I don't have my camera with me right now so I couldn't tell you the exact menu. GL


Though the D90 has that feature in the menus, I'm pretty sure the D60 doesn't.


----------



## Plato (Oct 1, 2009)

KmH said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > You could just use the built in grid in the viewfinder. Just go into the menus and look for it. I don't have my camera with me right now so I couldn't tell you the exact menu. GL
> ...



You're correct.  The D80 also has it but, as you say, not the D60.


----------



## syphlix (Oct 1, 2009)

hehe i think w/ a little practice you won't need a grid at all!


----------



## icassell (Oct 1, 2009)

According to Rachel's site, you can get the rule of thirds for your D60 (for $45 additional)

Nikon D40 D60 Focusing Screen - Katz Eye Optics


----------

